# Aftermarket speaker upgrade



## RandomTraveller (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey everyone!
Recently got my first ever TT a few months and what an amazing car it is! I don't think I could ever get over the 'farting' when changing gears! lol

Coming from a car with a Sub-woofer to a factory sound system was a shock, had almost forgotten how it was to be normal!
I have the tech pack so my car has the ?8 passive speakers, but I can't help but feel the lack of bass. Just wondering if anyone had explored and possibly fitted any upgraded speakers besides the B&O on offer? :mrgreen:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mount after the B&O is doable but is a big work even if on eBay there is the complete lot at 700€..
So you don't have sound system? Because the original speakers are 4, 9 in the sound system and 14 in the B&O


----------



## RandomTraveller (Nov 3, 2015)

I think rather than fit an entire B&O system just wondering if anyone had managed to wire a sub to the car. 
Theres a video on youtube about someone who's had it done but no guides on wiring which is what I'm looking for so i can do it myself


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll check the audio wiring tomorrow morning and I'll let you know something

update:
if you don't have the audi sound system, there is no predisposition for a sub woofer, I mean a low signal to send an external amplifier.
to be clear, from the mmi unit there is no predisposition at all, but if you have sound system or B&O, you can take the signal before the original amplifier.
in your case, with standard sound, you can only take the signal that goes to the front speaker (woofer on the door) and add a converter from high signal to low signal http://www.ebay.it/itm/CTLOC10-2-CHANNE ... 16jPgZBohA and the add a subwoofer with its amplifier.

the speakers connector is the H part, 8 pins, if you need to know how they are linked, tell me!


----------



## RandomTraveller (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you for helping manu, you're a star! [smiley=sunny.gif]

As for current speakers I have the 8 speakers as part of the tech pack, not sure if this is the audi sound system then or still just standard speakers.

And information on how they are linked would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

thanks! happy to help!
to be sure if you have sound system or not, open the first page of the service manual, there is a list with codes of any optional, if you have 9VD, you have audi sound system otherwise only 8 speakers.

pin 1 rear right tweeter and woofer
pin 2 front right tweeter and woofer
pin 3 front left tweeter and woofer
pin 4 rear left tweeter and woofer
pin 5 rear right tweeter and woofer
pin 6 front right tweeter and woofer
pin 7 front left tweeter and woofer
pin 8 rear left tweeter and woofer

so the couples are 1,5 2,6 3,7 4,8, four channels.
you can try a passive subwoofer without the converter thai I linked and without pass cables for the amplifier..use a front couple and link a subwoofer, maybe is enough since the car is not so big.. you save money, time and to open half car for the cables!


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello 
Did you manage to upgrade the speakers?
I have the same issue. Picked up my new TT yesterday. Fantastic all round but the sound quality of the passive speakers was a massive let down. Bought a stock car and the deal was too good to turn down but I didn't realise the standard sound system sucked this much. I thought the Bose on my mk1 S3 was bad. I've got in touch dealership to see if the Audi system can be retrofitted.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Did you manage to do this?


----------



## Richardjohntaylor (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been thinking of getting an under seat sub for a while, but after a lot of messing, I have found a few ways to get around the poor sound.

In the mmi make sure the bass is all the way up. Treble, I usually have it about half way.
If you can, make sure the input level is as far up as possible.

If you plug in your iPhone by usb the car automatically changes the equaliser setting to off and turns on sound check. Always turn off sound check as it makes the sound louder, and I also put my eq to electronic for a bit more bass.

If you use Spotify, you also have access to an equaliser inside the app. You can cange individual settings on this and can pack quite a punch.

I think the sound system in the car is able to pack a punch, it's just been programmed to be average.

One other thing I have noticed is that when the roof is down, bass comes from what I think is the sound actuator to compensate for the change in surroundings. There's a real kick so I'm hoping we're gonna be having a hot summer!

Hope this helps
Rich


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Cheers Rich, very useful. Hadn't noticed the sound check at all, sneaky sneaky Audi.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Another thing to see, is I remember on the Mk2 you could change the interior type using vcds to cloth and this would increase base

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

General said:


> Hello
> Did you manage to upgrade the speakers?
> I have the same issue. Picked up my new TT yesterday. Fantastic all round but the sound quality of the passive speakers was a massive let down. Bought a stock car and the deal was too good to turn down but I didn't realise the standard sound system sucked this much. I thought the Bose on my mk1 S3 was bad. I've got in touch dealership to see if the Audi system can be retrofitted.


Audi will tell you no it cant.

However, HazzyDays will do it.

for £2750 + VAT


----------



## Richardjohntaylor (Nov 10, 2017)

scott65742 said:


> Cheers Rich, very useful. Hadn't noticed the sound check at all, sneaky sneaky Audi.


It is sneaky. I reported it to Apple so maybe it's something that could be stopped. I've never seen a car manufacturer go to so much trouble over making a stereo sound terrible.


----------

